# Using Air- con on the move



## 88757 (May 9, 2005)

This is really a follow-up question to my previous one about 12v air-con.
We're back looking at regular air conditioning systems and are wondering by what means this can be used while travelling. Dave, I think, stated the air-con can be used while the engine is running. Perhaps he or another knowledgable being could explain how this is possible. We really want to have some form of cooling system before we head for France and Italy in June. Only got our motorhome in October so we're trying to learn as much as poss. as quickly as poss.
Thank y'all
Mary :roll:


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Mary, in most cases habitation 12V air-con runs from your leisure battery,(same as your fridge) which is being charged as you drive along.

Regards M&D


----------



## 88757 (May 9, 2005)

Sorry, I didn't make myself clear. I don't actually mean 12v air con, but regular mains such as Dometic. I'm sure Dave stated that he uses his in transit. Just wondering how this is possible, 'cos if it is that's what we'll opt for, as we think there's a good second-hand coming onstream locally.
Mary


----------



## 88790 (May 9, 2005)

I think the only way you could do this would be to use an inverter it would need to be big and would be quite expensive. You would also need to set up a separate circuit for this and make sure it was disconnected when on site!

Probably worth contacting Dometic, I expect that have dealt with this before and could put you in the right direction.

I am not too sure how effective you would find it because it would be blowing out behind you.

Before spending too much money it may be well worth contacting Eberspacher to see how much proper A/C fitted to the cab would cost. They did mine and it was all original parts etc. They also come to you.

John 8)


----------



## 91929 (May 1, 2005)

Think taht using an inverter for the ais con would take too much from the alternator for it to be able to cope especially if you also run the fridge while travelling
Remember that the alternator also has to run the engine - lights - cooling fan - charge the engine starter battery and leisure battery.
The alt is only designed to operate the motor van part of the electrics

Those that you can use when travelling run off an alternative fuel - deisel
such as Ebberspacher or (is it Propex)

I know the Ebber also make an excelent deisel heater that you can use while driving


----------



## 88757 (May 9, 2005)

Thanks to all. We actually have a 1000w inverter, but that bit about running a separate circuit sound scary! I was afraid it was too good to be true, unless someone out there knows better?
We're also based in Dublin, so fitting services available in Britain may not be so readily available here. I'll just have to keep on with my homework till I find the solution.
Mary


----------



## 88790 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Pete, I used to think the same but I know Waeco see below do it withtheir set up and I believe there is another company as well. I thought therefore that perhaps Dometic have a similar way of doing things.

Motorcaravan Owners can now Drive AND have Airconditioning on with our new 12v and Mains Easy Cool Rooftop Aircon System!

EASY COOL from Waeco redefines industry standards
New roof-mounted air-conditioning system with many innovative features

Just right for the summer season 2003, WAECO presents its new EASY COOL roof-mounted air-conditioning system for motorhomes. As one would easily expect, the market leader in vehicle air-conditioning systems has redefined the industry standards with regard to performance, design and operation. Beautifully shaped and wear-free, EASY COOL guarantees pleasant temperatures within the vehicle even on extremely hot summer days. 
There are two reasons why WAECO has decided on a roof-mounted air-conditioning system: on the one hand, installation is done much easier and faster than with fully integrated air-conditioning units. On the other hand, the system benefits from a well-known physical law, which says that cold air falls downwards due to its larger weight. Using a high-performance evaporator, the WAECO solution makes sure that the conditioned air flows directly to the vehicle interior without losing energy or consuming too much power.

The two models EASY COOL 1500 AC and EASY COOL 2000 AC have been designed for stationary air-conditioning. They are supplied from the 230 volt mains. EASY COOL type 1500 AC/DC has been conceived for both stationary and mobile air-conditioning. When in stationary mode, the power is once again supplied from the 230 volt mains. While driving, a 12/230 V inverter specifically designed by WAECO ensures the energy supply. The inverter features a priority circuit for 230 volt operation. 
Optimum power supply throughout the journey is ensured by the ECL-75 load current distributor, which is available as an optional accessory.
All EASY COOL roof-mounted air-conditioning units feature the same operating elements. The air-flow within the vehicle interior can be adjusted by means of a two-stage fan. Four turning nozzles, each of which can be closed, are available for the individual fine-tuning of the air-flow.

Temperature management is done by an integrated thermostat. Designed for both cooling and heating, all models can be operated throughout the year. 
A new feature is the easy start-up electronics. Thus equipped, EASY COOL can be operated without any problems even on camping sites with unreliable energy supply, as may be the case abroad.
All EASY COOL air-conditioning systems have the same dimensions and can be easily adjusted to the thickness of the vehicle roof. Any motorhome or caravan with a wall thickness between 28 mm and 100 mm can be individually served. Through a service hole 40 cm×40 cm up to 43.5 cm×43.5 cm in size, the air-conditioning unit is screwed to the roof and connected to the power supply system. To give an elegant interior finish matching the beautiful design of EASY COOL, the roof frame is finally covered with a plastic trim.
Waeco UK Ltd

John 8)


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Hi Jabber,
I have been reading this thread with interest.
I would like to know more about your cab air conditioning.



> Before spending too much money it may be well worth contacting Eberspacher to see how much proper A/C fitted to the cab would cost. They did mine and it was all original parts etc. They also come to you.


I have looked at the Eberspacher site, but can only find general info. on cab air con.

Could you tell me what the costs are, who you contacted, how long it took to fit, any any other info. that may be relavant.

Thanks in advance....

George


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

George

You may like to look here..> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/postlite1907-cab+aircon.html


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Hi Autostratus,

Thanks for the link.
I did a search on "air con" but didn't come up with the link you supplied.

I had better start saving :lol: 

George


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Hi George

It is perhaps because of the way this 'search' works

I used:- cab AND aircon as the search phrase


----------



## 88790 (May 9, 2005)

Hi George, mine was actually fitted at Autosleepers premises. I was there while it was fitted and spent some time talking to the fitter, who told me they go to the customer.

It was done inside a day, easily, the main parts were Diava, which I believe is the same as VW use and the controls were VW controls, so it is exactly the same as VW fit at the factory. Comparing it to the detail in my Russek manual where it is mentioned it is the same.

I am very pleased with it and have no hesitation in recommending the company to you.

If you require any further details please ask or PM me.

Cost some 18 months ago was about £1700.

John 8)


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I've responded to a pm from metromary, having been away for the weekend.

My mains-only roof aircon has a 650W (from memory) continuous consumption, around 55A @12V dc (ignoring losses), half the maximum standard alternator output of a 2.8 Ducato Maxi. Care has to be taken over the cabling from alternator to relay to leisure batteries, and obviously similarly from the batteries to the inverter. Thick welding cable is good. The inverter has to be able to cope with the much larger, but much shorter, start-up current. 

However, roof aircon is no substitute for dash aircon, and vice versa, unfortunately.

Dave


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Hi,

Has anyone tried one of these :?:

http://www.edirectory.co.uk/pf/pages/moreinfoa.asp?pe=CCCBAHDQ_+Desktop+Air+Conditioner&cid=880

I thought it may be useful perched on the dashboard. :idea:

The bottle could be refrozen in the fridge whist travelling :?:

George


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

We saw something similar being sold in the motoring section of a French hypermarket in Perigueux during the summer before last. Simply a box with a compartment for a shaped bottle which you froze. A small 12v fan drew air across the bottle and expelled it through a grill.

We would have bought one as it was priced at something like 20 € but we couldn't buy a second bottle, one for the freezer compartment while we were using the other.
There seemed little point in buying with only one bottle. I have no figures but I wouldn't have thought the frozen bottle would last too long.

Don't need one now as we had aircon fitted to the cab in the autumn of that year. Wonderful! :lol:


----------

